# United Airlines Baggage Fees



## suzanne (Jul 30, 2012)

On our West Palm Beach to Hawaii trip in Oct. they are charging $25.00 for first ship thru bag and $35.00 for 2nd bag. According to my confirmation we are being charged $25.00 for West Palm Beach to Honolulu for one bag. Then on return trip we are being charged $25.00 from Big island of Hawaii to Houston and then another $25.00 from Houston to West Palm Beach for the same one bag. I don't understand why the 2 charges on the return trip. I thought the ship thru charge was from where your flight originated to the final destination. Our flights are all on United. We have Hawaiian Air booked for one way flight from Honolulu to Big Island. So that flight has no bearing on the United Flights.

Is this just another way for the airlines to make money off fees? will it do me any good to call them and complain? All these Fees are starting to spoil my excitement for our trip. :annoyed: 

Suzanne


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2012)

suzanne said:


> Is this just another way for the airlines to make money off fees?
> 
> will it do me any good to call them and complain? :annoyed:



Yes. And No.  

Jim


----------



## linsj (Jul 30, 2012)

If you check your bag through to West Palm Beach, it should be only one fee.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 30, 2012)

I read about this in one the blogs I get now and again, possibly Travel Mole.

As I recall the industry was going to start charging for trips which utilize multiple airlines for the journey, such as American from JFK to LAX, then transferring to Hawiian to the Islands.  

I had not heard about airlines charging for multiple legs in the same airline, until now.


----------



## JeffW (Jul 30, 2012)

suzanne said:


> ... Our flights are all on United. We have Hawaiian Air booked for one way flight from Honolulu to Big Island. So that flight has no bearing on the United Flights...



So the return flight HNL-IAH & IAH-PBI are all on United?  Are they on the same itinerary, or were they booked as separate segments with their own confirmation number (PNR)?  If one flight, I don't see why there's a second fee.  I'd email United, give them your PNR/confirmation, and ask them to explain it.

Jeff


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 30, 2012)

Or if you fly often enough with United consider getting a card that offers 1 free checked bags for you and for your traveling companion.  First year is free and then it is $95 a year after that.  Fly once roundtrip with you and a companion with 2 bags and it has already paid for itself. 

It is called a Chase United Plus Explorer card.  Here are the extra perks....

First checked bag is free for you and a companion when you fly United flights, up to a $50 value
Board your flight before general boarding with priority boarding privileges
Visit the United Club with two complimentary day passes each year

Here is the link to the card....
https://creditcards.chase.com/credit-cards/united-airlines-credit-card.aspx?CELL=6RRW&MSC=IQ17389740


----------



## suzanne (Jul 30, 2012)

Entire flight was booked and paid for thru United Website. No seperate purchase was made. We booked multi city flight: West Palm Beach to Honolulu with return flight (KOA) Kona, Hawaii to West Palm Beach. Our outbound flight is WPB to Houston, to Honolulu. Our return flight is (KOA) Big Island to San Francisco to Houston to WPB. 

I booked the Hawaiian Airlines one way flight thru their website  from Honolulu to Big Island.

Thanks Sandy, this is first time we have flown with United. So far return flight has beeen changed 3 times by several hours since booking it in May.

Suzanne


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 30, 2012)

Changing flight times is normal, especially when they are still juggling the flights from the merger.  

I have flown AA a lot as well, and they are constantly changing the schedule.  

If you don't like the change, look and see what else is available, and they may change you over to another flight.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 31, 2012)

We requested and got changed to another flight when they made the 2nd change which had us leaving KOA at 10:30 PM instead of 1:10 PM. This last change they made is the Houston to West Palm Beach leg. I called about the change and they said the flight we were on had been canceled and this was the next earliest flight they had. So instead of arriving in WPB at 11:00 AM we now arrive at 4:30 PM. Unless of course it gets changed again, which it probably will. I know they change flight times alot, but the extra baggage fee for the last leg is really what sucks.:annoyed: 

Suzanne


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 31, 2012)

Have you tried calling and asking why you were being quoted for 2 baggage fees from HI to Palm Beach via IAH.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm wondering if it wouldn't be less expensive to send one large bag on FedEx or UPS and bring your essentials with you in a carry-on.  Perhaps you can send a couple of days before your arrival to the resort - or maybe a FedEx or UPS location on island?  Just trying to think outside the box.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 1, 2012)

falmouth3 said:


> I'm wondering if it wouldn't be less expensive to send one large bag on FedEx or UPS...



Often mentioned as an alternative to baggage fees, but it seems unrealistictic.  I doubt either could ship a 40lb suitcase for less than $25 or even $35 each way.   

Jeff


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 1, 2012)

We only go with carry-ons no matter where we fly now.  Aside from baggage fees, and even if there were none, we do not like waiting at baggage claim, especially having had things misplaced before.  FWIW

Marty


----------



## Luanne (Aug 1, 2012)

Kona Lovers said:


> We only go with carry-ons no matter where we fly now.  Aside from baggage fees, and even if there were none, we do not like waiting at baggage claim, especially having had things misplaced before.  FWIW
> 
> Marty



That's a great alternative for those who can travel with just carry on. Some of us can't.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 2, 2012)

Unfortunately we can't get by with just a carryon. I wish we could. Thank you all for your help.

Suzanne


----------



## camachinist (Aug 2, 2012)

IF reality turns out to match your confirmation (in no way guaranteed), you might look up 14 CFR 399.87 for guidance. The traditional way we handle such issues is to pay on demand, then dispute and seek resolution according to the FAR's. 

http://airconsumer.ost.dot.gov/rules/rules.htm

IIRC, enforcement began a week or two ago. 

Good luck.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 2, 2012)

Was United ever contacted on why the separate baggage charges?  It could simplly be they incorrectly charged you, and you just need to point it out to get corrected.

Jeff


----------



## camachinist (Aug 2, 2012)

What they are actually charged when checking in online or at the airport may vary from the confirmation in front of them currently. The 'new' United has a host of IT issues, this type of thing being one of them. They could try and call but, given the state of CS currently, I doubt anything will get fixed in advance. If they do try, shoot for mid-evening HST and hopefully they'll get a Honolulu call center agent. Those folks are great.


----------



## JeffW (Aug 2, 2012)

I know with Delta I've had some success with contacting them via email.  It's especially helpful to have answers from them in writing.  That makes it easier to deal issues down the road.


----------



## slabeaume (Aug 10, 2012)

Almost sounds like part of your flight back is on a code share, therefore both airlines would charge for the luggage.  Even though you paid through United, did you check to see if all the flights are on United?


----------



## MissTins (Aug 12, 2012)

Did you prepay for your baggage?  That might be where the issue lies, because of your originating flight being on Hawaiian, but they DO have a ticket & baggage agreement with UAL so it's only 1 charge. 

Even if you booked tickets separately, as long as there are agreements between the carriers, and you can prove your itinerary, they can check it all the way through.

Contact United about refunding that portion if you did indeed prepay.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 12, 2012)

Flights are all  United. Baggage has not been prepaid. We can prepay online or at curbside checkin. I will call and ask about the fees and prepay prior to our trip in October.

Suzanne


----------

